# Australia Computer Parts



## Buzz1927

*Note: This is my own venture, and is in no way affiliated to, or associated with Computerforum.com*

I am now supplying computer parts to Australia (and possibly NZ). If you are intending buying something, send me a pm or post in this thread, and I will attempt to match or better the price. Please include shipping costs for the item you are intending buying, and a link if possible.

Some of the components I will be supplying are below.

*Cases*
Antec
Coolermaster
Gigabyte
Silverstone
NZXT

*Power Supplies
*Antec
Corsair
PC Power & Cooling
Coolermaster
OCZ
Gigabyte
Vantec

*Motherboards
*Gigabyte
DFI
Foxconn
ECS

*Memory
*Corsair
OCZ
Patriot

*Graphic Cards
*Gigabyte
Galaxy
XFX
Powercolor
Amaze
Gainward

All AMD and Intel processors, DVD drives, CPU coolers, case fans, etc. Contact me for what you want and I''l see what I can do!

There will also be periodical special offers, so watch this space!

http://www.redscorpion.com.au/


----------



## linkin

Well Done! 
What is your price for the CM Storm Scout? I'd rather buy one from you than PC case gear. They don't use paypal.

Their price is $129 + $37 for shipping to my postcode. That makes $166 i believe


----------



## Buzz1927

What is your postcode? I have got the storm scout on back-order, if you add another component shipping will be cheaper, I might throw in a freebie as well!


----------



## linkin

postcode is 2576.


----------



## ScOuT

Wow...that's cool of you Buzz


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Awesome stuff! It's crazy hard to find a decent selection of DFI and Foxconn boards around here.


----------



## linkin

Hey buzz do you have a website or do we just post/pm here?


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin93 said:


> Hey buzz do you have a website or do we just post/pm here?


No website as yet, trying to keep costs down, but will be in the future. Just post here or send a pm for now


----------



## linkin

Hey, what is your price on 5770 if you have any? I'm looking for either the XFX, PowerColor, Gigabyte, Amaze or Sapphire (if you have any sapphires)

PC case gear has the sapphire for $255


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin93 said:


> Hey, what is your price on 5770 if you have any? I'm looking for either the XFX, PowerColor, Gigabyte, Amaze or Sapphire (if you have any sapphires)
> 
> PC case gear has the sapphire for $255


I can get most of those, I can do the Powercolor for $245, the others will be more.


----------



## linkin

How much for the XFX? I like the design on the card that pc case gear has. If it's less than $269 which is what they charge, I'll go with it once i have the money to.


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin93 said:


> How much for the XFX? I like the design on the card that pc case gear has. If it's less than $269 which is what they charge, I'll go with it once i have the money to.


Yeah, I could do it a little cheaper, and shipping would be next to nothing if packed with the case. Although you seem to change your mind on what you want every 5 minutes! Let me know once you get the cash


----------



## linkin

I will.

Just so many options at this point, but i think going with the latest tech is the better choice.


----------



## Candy

For anyone thinking of buying from Buzz, do it! I have bought things through him in the past and he's very helpful and trustworthy.


----------



## linkin

Hey buzz, you have any general stuff like 8pin cpu extension cables? I'm sick of seeing that cable run over my motherboard


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin93 said:


> Hey buzz, you have any general stuff like 8pin cpu extension cables? I'm sick of seeing that cable run over my motherboard


Haha, that's one thing I haven't got, think I've got a couple of 4-pin cables somewhere, tho!


----------



## linkin

okay, whats your price on the Q9400 or the Q9550? I'll be buying one for christmas (hopefully) or have it bought for me. I'll probably go with the Q9550 because of the extra cache


----------



## Buzz1927

Can't seem to get the 9550, think they might be be discontinued


----------



## linkin

how about the Q8400, Q9300 or Q9400?


----------



## Springy182

linkin93 said:


> how about the Q8400, Q9300 or Q9400?



You do realize that the 650i chipset (Which I think your board has) has.. patchy support for 45NM quads, right?


----------



## linkin

Well before i had this board, it was ScOuT's, and he had a Q9300 running in there. it also has the latest bios which enabled them to run fully. the only problem would be if a got a really high end QX9650 or something that needs a lot of power... only a 4pin cpu connection.


----------



## ScottALot

Q9550's not discontinued... may be unavailable for your area, though.


----------



## linkin

Buzz, i will just go with the Q9400. PCCG has them for $225, and thats about the same as on ebay.


----------



## Springy182

linkin93 said:


> Well before i had this board, it was ScOuT's, and he had a Q9300 running in there. it also has the latest bios which enabled them to run fully. the only problem would be if a got a really high end QX9650 or something that needs a lot of power... only a 4pin cpu connection.



Then you're lucky, officially EVGA doesnt list 45NM quads on the list of supported CPUs for 6 series boards, and some even claim you need to disable two cores to get it to work.

Power shouldnt be a problem unless you try and OC it to 4GHz. Your generic 860W PSU however is a problem.


----------



## linkin

You know what's a problem now? My CPU died, i was re-applying paste and now i can barely get into the bios, sometimes i get no signal on the monitor...  I did discharge my static...

Change of plans buzz, I need a decent dual core now... what do you recommend thats less than $120?


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin93 said:


> You know what's a problem now? My CPU died, i was re-applying paste and now i can barely get into the bios, sometimes i get no signal on the monitor...  I did discharge my static...
> 
> Change of plans buzz, I need a decent dual core now... what do you recommend thats less than $120?


And you know that it is cpu how? If it was your cpu it most likely wouldnt work at all... Sounds more like PSU, Memory, GPU, or Mobo....


----------



## linkin

Because I only took out the processor... Last night i turned it on after re-applying AS-5 and i got no video. This morning the BIOS actually showed up.. it posted... then locked up... i did get into the BIOS one time, moved to the next tab, and it locked up. Is it possible i only damaged the CPU? with a small amount of static?
I dont have the little beeper plugged into the mobo so it might be beeping at me and i woldnt know it.

I did try clearing the CMOS, nothing. And my parents just told me they bought me a new cpu for xmas already 
It's an E6300... so sorry buzz  I'll buy something off you one day! Promise! They bought it online so it should be here next week.

It's a shame, my brother was finally going to get a dualcore when i upgraded.. now he's stuck on his P4 even longer.

On the brightside, I heard people can get these E6300's to 4ghz and higher!


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin93 said:


> Because I only took out the processor... Last night i turned it on after re-applying AS-5 and i got no video. This morning the BIOS actually showed up.. it posted... then locked up... i did get into the BIOS one time, moved to the next tab, and it locked up. Is it possible i only damaged the CPU? with a small amount of static?
> I dont have the little beeper plugged into the mobo so it might be beeping at me and i woldnt know it.
> 
> I did try clearing the CMOS, nothing. And my parents just told me they bought me a new cpu for xmas already
> It's an E6300... so sorry buzz  I'll buy something off you one day! Promise! They bought it online so it should be here next week.
> 
> It's a shame, my brother was finally going to get a dualcore when i upgraded.. now he's stuck on his P4 even longer.
> 
> On the brightside, I heard people can get these E6300's to 4ghz and higher!


Try the cpu in your brothers machine, it really sounds to me like cpu is fine though. Also check your CPU power connector and cpu fan, as well as remounting the heatsink(sounds like it could be overheating as well)


----------



## linkin

Tried remounting heatsink... brother wont let me inside his computer. can sometimes move around the bios.. maybe 4 options away and it hangs.

I'll remount the heatsink one more time.. third time's the charm (hopefully!)

Oh, and the E6300 i'm getting is the 2.8ghz, 45nm one.

EDIT: computer is booting now... Reseated HSF and using 1 stick of memory for now. I think my RAM has issues when all 4 slots are used.

Stuck the rest of the memory in. It boots fine, everything overclocked and all.


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Out of curiosity, how much would it cost for an AMD Phenom x3 710 shipped?


----------



## Springy182

linkin93 said:


> Tried remounting heatsink... brother wont let me inside his computer. can sometimes move around the bios.. maybe 4 options away and it hangs.
> 
> I'll remount the heatsink one more time.. third time's the charm (hopefully!)
> 
> Oh, and the E6300 i'm getting is the 2.8ghz, 45nm one.
> 
> EDIT: computer is booting now... Reseated HSF and using 1 stick of memory for now. I think my RAM has issues when all 4 slots are used.
> 
> Stuck the rest of the memory in. It boots fine, everything overclocked and all.



Could also be your PSU having problems, it is a generic after all.


----------



## awildgoose

Hey Buzz, how much would you be selling XFX GTS 250's for? I can't seem to find them in a store (online or not) that either ships or is near me.


----------



## Buzz1927

awildgoose said:


> Hey Buzz, how much would you be selling XFX GTS 250's for? I can't seem to find them in a store (online or not) that either ships or is near me.


Seems to be a supply problem with the XFX 250's at the mo, I can get the 240 and 260, and any other brand of 250, but no ETA for the XFX. I'll be making a few calls in the new year, so I'll find out what's going on


----------



## awildgoose

Buzz1927 said:


> Seems to be a supply problem with the XFX 250's at the mo, I can get the 240 and 260, and any other brand of 250, but no ETA for the XFX. I'll be making a few calls in the new year, so I'll find out what's going on



Okay, umm what about the XFX 260's then?
Thanks.


----------



## linkin

2010 bump!

Bomber seems to be hoarding the shin-etsu x23-7783d  have you got any of that thermal compound? pc case gear has it but they don't take paypal


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin said:


> 2010 bump!
> 
> Bomber seems to be hoarding the shin-etsu x23-7783d  have you got any of that thermal compound? pc case gear has it but they don't take paypal


Not many places sell it here, I might get some myself from pccasegear in the next week or 2, how much were you after?


----------



## linkin

Buzz1927 said:


> Not many places sell it here, I might get some myself from pccasegear in the next week or 2, how much were you after?



Maybe 1-2 grams. not a lot, but enough to last me a bit.


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin said:


> Maybe 1-2 grams. not a lot, but enough to last me a bit.


So 2 tubes for $10? Hopefully they'll still be on sale for a bit, I'll let you know when I'm going


----------

